# Lost fly rods, waders, etc at Gore Canyon



## csflyfisher (Apr 4, 2015)

My wife and I had to abandon at the end of Gore Canyon Trail on the river bank an Orvis Helios and Sage One fly rod and two matching reels in a tan L.L. Bean carrying bag. With this, I also lost a green and brown Orvis duffel bag, two pairs of waders and boots, two cameras, a tan backpack and a green tote bag with two rain jackets. We made it up the trail from pumphouse with all this gear, but the trail was very icy and slick, so we left it by the river and went back with our hands free for safety. ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Bummer. I feel your pain. Hopefully the stuff makes its way back to you.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd contact the BLM and see if they could get a ranger to pick it up for you. The people in the BLM up there are really nice people.


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

^ This. BLM Kremmling Field Office @ (970) 724-3000.
Hannah is a great resource and I'm sure would be happy to help. Good luck


----------

